# peacock street tacos...



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

gonna be on the menu here soon...
dang debils are just turkeys from India...
Mama like them back 40 yrs ago...
the flock needs trimming...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

kweber said:


> gonna be on the menu here soon...
> dang debils are just turkeys from India...
> Mama like them back 40 yrs ago...
> the flock needs trimming...


screamin debils...


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

No need for roosters or alarm clocks if there's a peacock in the area.

Never eaten one but I'd give it a try!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I bet I could make a Gumbo out of one !

I have had Guinea gumbo that would knock your socks off !


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

mjz said:


> No need for roosters or alarm clocks if there's a peacock in the area.
> 
> Never eaten one but I'd give it a try!


IDK.....if I could.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

That is a Guinny Hen

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

yer_corks_under said:


> That is a Guinny Hen
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Lol!!!!!

I guess that makes me a sucker for thinking it was a peacock!


----------

